# Icm tu-2m



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You are making progress... that is NOT an easy kit to build. I had one in an Encore box and threw it away.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes I made the ICM TB-3 and it was the most horrific kit it was my displeasure to build!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

OK!Dealt with the seams and now will continue construction.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

iCM has included a good instrument panel decal.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

The seperate fuselage panels fit well.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

The tailplanes fit well.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ok guys!I know you are watching this(144 views)its ok to say something!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

philo426 said:


> Ok guys!I know you are watching this(144 views)its ok to say something!


*Something!* :lol: Sorry, couldn't resist. Looking good so far. Not much to see yet, but getting interesting. One of the better looking WWII Russian bombers!

How is the *ICM* kit so far? I know in later kits their quality has really got better. I have some of their newer 1/35 trucks, and WOW! They look great. Some of their older stuff not so much.

Carl-


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Well,apart from some minor fit issues,the kit seems pretty good.the ICM TB-3 is a total nightmare,not for the inexpierenced modeler!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wing clampage is essential.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The problem with some of the early ICM kits is that it seems like they were designed by people who had never built a model kit before. And, while ambitious, ICM lacks the technical finesse to carry off some of their engineering. Tamiya yes... ICM... not so much.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bingo!When I made the TB-3 i could not understand the multi piece fuselage when 2 pieces would do.Plus it had to cost a lot more to tool up that kit!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Wow, looks like quite a large model. What would you guesstimate the wingspan would be?

Carl-


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

About 18 inches(for the TB-3)


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

philo426 said:


> Bingo!When I made the TB-3 i could not understand the multi piece fuselage when 2 pieces would do.Plus it had to cost a lot more to tool up that kit!


Part of the problem with a lot of kits by somewhat small or inexperienced companies is that they are limited in how large of a mold they can use. They cant make big 12" long wing pieces so they are forced to break stuff down into smaller pieces. Also they can not do terribly deep molding so they try to make assemblies from flat parts. For example, if you look at a Tamiya tank kit, the chassis is usually one big piece with the sides, bottom, etc all cast together. This requires a fairly advanced mold to do. Russian kits have everything in flat, thin, parts you have to glue together to get the same result.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info!That does make perfect sense!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

All things considered, well done for persevering with it!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah it was a real test of my modeling skills (as well of my patience) !


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

looking good now. I applaud you for persevering with the kit.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!The glass looks pretty good!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think Copy Boss makes one of these now... along with the Pe-2


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes they do and it is much easier to build i hear!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Glossed it with Future for the decals and mounted up the props.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cool. Not a kit you see finished very often !


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep!a bit esoteric!


----------

